# looking for hunt club



## LambertFishing14 (Nov 25, 2011)

know its late but im looking for a club to join this year. ive been hunting wma but would really like to join club this year and upcoming years. if yall know of a club that still needs people let me know. i live in suwanee ga near cumming. mostly deer, maybe turkey, hog exc... would love if any had ducks


----------



## jimbos103 (Feb 10, 2012)

i am looking for members 1200 acres  green and talafairo co  dues are 600.oo   if interested call me  770-262-2378


----------



## timber ghost (Feb 10, 2012)

pm sent...


----------



## mongocrush1278 (Feb 11, 2012)

If you are interested in Hunting a club in Greene County, we have one spot left open, 668 acres, total of 12 members, $710.  If interested, give me a call.

Thanks,
James Nelson
VP Red Line Hunt Club
828-674-4452


----------



## comptoncarroll (Feb 11, 2012)

If you are interested  we have a hunting club in Jones County. 21 memebers have 4 spots open  $650. Carroll Compton 706-468-1899


----------



## talltine (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi we have openings open on our 1000 acre lease in Washington club we are family freindly 6 point or better outside the ears. lots of deer and turkey very few hogs and lots of ducks when the rain is good, $600 per member. joey 423 645 7748 come join us for graet hunting and freinds


----------



## westbrook (May 2, 2012)

I have 500 acres in Washington County. Deer, Hogs, Turkey and ducks. Campsite with elect. Call 478-552 -8811


----------



## KDams (May 3, 2012)

I have 1200 ac in greene co lots of deer,turkey, yotes i have 1 spot open dues are 600.00 camp has water & elect give me call @ 706-367-2639 for more details


----------



## joedublin (May 10, 2012)

Lambert...if you're still looking, we have a 516 acre deer and turkey club in Whigham,GA between Cairo and Bainbridge. It's primitive camping but have a good year-round spot. NO "closed off" areas...it's pin in and pin out. No booze or drugs...we are all family men and we respect each other.JOE...352-694-5419


----------



## rutledgerm (May 10, 2012)

*Member*

I have a club between Benevalence and Lumpkin Ga., plenty of Deer. Have a campsite and a house for you to stay in. Dues are $1000 a year full access. Call 352-427-4985 ask for Mike.


----------



## Grampy (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a lease in Meriwether county it is 350 acres.  The lease has 3 food plots and has mature timber.  Cost is 500 a year.  We only ride four wheelers on one trail and do not leave it.  Welcome to hunt any stand on property. Call 678-823-3072 if intrested.


----------



## thesilverbullet (Aug 31, 2012)

i have a small club in green county , need 3 members,  call david @ 404-456-4364


----------



## thumbuster (Sep 2, 2012)

small club in Washington County need 4 members call me @ 770-527-1526 or email @ dangar.david977@gmail.com.  Plenty of deer turkey no hogs.


----------



## james c smith (Sep 4, 2012)

Big H hunting Club in Talbot County needs members Deer, turkey, and some ducks. Membership is $660 per year. Camping area with water and power. Call James Smith 770 883 2903 for more info


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 9, 2012)

We have openings PM your name and # for more info. Thanks Madison.


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------

